# Problem with Adventure One Tranz-X Neck Adjustment.



## PreZzO88 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello everyone! Just signed up to the forums because I am a little worried about a problem I'm having and hope to hear from you all Cannondale enthusiasts.

I have a brand new Cannondale Adventure One Hybrid 24-speed bike that I bought in August, and within riding a little over 500km on it, I have found that the adjustment portion of the Tranz-X adjustable neck has gotten loose over time. For those of you who don't know how it works, it has a latch mechanism on top that keeps tension applied on a bolt/spring which keeps the handlebar and the Neck Angle in its locked position; this bolt can be tightened but this only appears to affect the handlebars. My problem is it feels like there's play in the Angle Adjustment gear where the angle markings are, and it goes up and down enough for me to notice it by touch and visually.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## PreZzO88 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello everyone, my friend found the problem! We took off the rubber caps on each side that shows the angle markings and Tranz-X logo only to reveal 2 Allen key bolts each side. They were half a turn loose all 4 of them! Tightened them up and the neck is perfectly tight!

Also provided a picture for any of you who have this problem in the future.


----------

